# Out of area report sd #6 ( man vs sea lion)



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

One of my friends has been bugging me to take him kayak fishing for almost a year. He finally got his fishing license last week so took him out. The day did not start in our favor. He got overzealous and tried to peddle without understanding the rudder mechanics haha. this was the result.....



Water was freezing but he toughed it out and got back on the horse. We made bait effortlessly and were on our way. At about noon my friend hooks up. Keep in mind he has never caught a fish with any size and nothing from a kayak before . I start talking him through the process. He listens and is doing great when I spot a Sea lion heading towards his fish . I tell him to reel faster but its no use the sea lion grabs the fish by the tail. BY that time my buddy is too tired to keep fighting and asks for my help . He transfers the fishing pole and the battle continues.


After a while of fighting with the sea lion The sea lion taps out and releases the fish for a couple seconds . Just long enough for me to get the fish onboard.



Finally victory is ours!!!!!


As we are headed in I hook up and once again battle another fish and sea lion. The same battle repeats itself. once again Man comes out on top! To the victor go the spoils!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Great report! You went from pelicans to sea lions:thumbup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yep the lions are a lot harder to deal with!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

sick bro


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome report Oscar!!! Glad you are spreading the yak mojo!!!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I still miss FLorida like crazy


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

( Yellowtails ) Hamachi !! ... where were you Fishing this time ?? ... off Scripps again ?? 
Nice report


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Launched at La Jolla and fished about 2 miles west.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

sea lions suck! see any whites yet?

Nice California Yellowtail. (Hiramasa).


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

SSSSSSSSSSsweet


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

No whites yet lol


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

oxbeast1210 said:


> No whites yet lol


keep your eyes out. especially around the time the whales disappear. they're pretty awesome and the ones that hang around the point are huge.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ill be sure to keep an eye out forum the whales already seem like they are leaving. When can I expect to see squid?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Ill be sure to keep an eye out forum the whales already seem like they are leaving. When can I expect to see squid?


if they aren't already showing they should be there in May or so and they'll get thick then thin out and get thick again in late summer. there's another bed off crystal pier with lots of big ghosts and yellows. little bit of a paddle but nobody ever fishes it unless a report hits the web.

watch for the light boats. look for them off Cardiff, torrey/blacks and Mission. if you paddle out to a squid boat they'll usually load you up with as much as your yak can hold.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

are you targeting WSB yet? they're there.


----------

